# Bin ich auf eine Recall-Nummer umgeleitet worden?



## Arved (23 April 2004)

Hallo,
ich hatte heute eine merkwürdige Aufnahme auf meinem Anrufbeantworter:
Zuerst kam ein paar Sekunden etwas in der Art wie eine der üblichen "Pausenmusiken". I
In die Pausenmusik wurde das Wort "Briefe" hinengesprochen, 
dann ein Gongzeichen (kann aber auch schon Teil des Wähltones sein),
dann mehrmals ein Wählton,
daraufhin war mehrmals etwas wie ein Faxton zu hören.
Das ganze geht ungefähr 1,5 Minuten.

Kann es sein, das hier nach der Ansage auf eine Recall-Nummer umgeschaltet wurde? Das hat sich nach der Ansage genau so angehört. 
Vielleicht sogar auf eine 0190er?


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

das ist doch blödsinn. wie meinst du das überhaupt ? dich ruft jemand an und dann bist du über 0190 verbunden ?

nene. sowas gibts nicht


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch blödsinn. wie meinst du das überhaupt ? dich ruft jemand an und dann bist du über 0190 verbunden ?
> 
> nene. sowas gibts nicht



Beweise für dieses Postulat?
Gegenbeweise gibt's im Dutzend billiger. :splat: 

MfG
L.


----------



## jackyw (25 April 2004)

Das sind jetzt neue Informationen für mich, ich hab weder hier im Forum oder sonst irgendwo gelesen oder gehört dass ein automatischer Rückruf oder eine Anrufübernahme eines R-Calls möglich ist. Laut meinen bisherigen Informationen sind R-Dienste nur möglich, wenn eine bestimme Taste oder Tastenkombination betätigt wird. Und ein Rückruf (Nummer in der Anrufliste etc) muss ebenfalls per Taste bestätigt werden. 

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren. 

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

stalker

dann würde ich gern solche beweise sehen.


----------



## Arved (25 April 2004)

>>Das sind jetzt neue Informationen für mich, ich hab weder hier im Forum oder sonst irgendwo gelesen oder gehört dass ein automatischer Rückruf oder eine Anrufübernahme eines R-Calls möglich ist. Laut meinen bisherigen Informationen sind R-Dienste nur möglich, wenn eine bestimme Taste oder Tastenkombination betätigt wird. Und ein Rückruf (Nummer in der Anrufliste etc) muss ebenfalls per Taste bestätigt werden<<

Mein Gedankengang war:
Ist dieses "Tastendrücken" nicht ein nur formeller Vorgang, der technisch zum Annehmen eines R-Gespräches überhaupt nicht notwendig wäre?
Dann wäre es doch einfach, jemanden anzurufen, wie bei mir mit Anrufbeantworter- die Verbindung steht dann, der Anrufer schaltet auf das R-Gespräch um und du zahlst? 
R-Gesprächabzocke hat es doch schon gegeben.
Tatsache ist auf jedenfall, dass auf dem Anrufbeantworter eine abgehackte Ansage zu hören, dann wird gewählt und ein Faxton ist zu hören. Mich machen eben diese Wähltöne stutzig, das hört sich an als ob eine Verbindung hergestellt wird!!
Wer´s nicht glaubt kann sich bei mir eine WAV-Datei abholen.

Arved


----------

